

Elucidating all about Code Analysis in Visual C++ - AndreyKarpov
http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/118018/Elucidating-all-about-Code-Analysis-in-Visual-C

======
AndreyKarpov
Nice article!

P.S. But please do not forget about PVS-Studio: "Comparing the general static
analysis in Visual Studio 2010 and PVS-Studio by examples of errors detected
in five open source projects" - <http://www.viva64.com/en/a/0073/>

